

Ask HN: Hosting for Rails-based startup - mcmillion

We&#x27;re on the verge of launching a new Rails-based startup and we&#x27;re looking for hosting advice. We&#x27;re currently hosting the development version on Heroku, but we&#x27;re well-aware of the costs once we launch and need to start scaling out. Because of that, we&#x27;re toying with the idea of hosting it on a VPS and eventually moving to something bigger if the need arises.<p>We&#x27;re fine with the added work of configuring the servers on our own, but we would like input or experience that anyone has had with the hosts they&#x27;re currently using. I&#x27;ve been using Heroku for a couple of years now for most of my projects, so I&#x27;m out of the loop on who&#x27;s currently providing the best VPS service. I&#x27;ve had personal experience with Linode and DigitalOcean, while one of our cofounders has had positive experience with 1and1. Anyone out there with some advice?
======
sanjayknair5
Go ahead with Digital Ocean for small to medium scale application. Managing
and migration is easy there. More over the support is pretty good.

